# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Freaked out from high dose potassium prescription.

## Smalm

I am freaking out a little. I went to the ER very early in the morming with heart palpitations. I have had these symptoms for 2 weeks and had twitching of my face, legs, arms, and Charlie Horses in my legs/feet at night. I got my minerals tested and my potassium was only .5 too low but causing symptoms. They proceeded to write a prescription for roughly 75% Daily Value Potassium for 7 days that is a pill that dissolves in water. I told them I don't feel safe with that, but they insisted that my healthy kidneys would get rid of the excess. I only see 2% or 3% over the counter and don't know why they prescribed me a high dose like that for 7 days. Why not 2%? I'll gladly take that much with more high potassium foods (used to eat/drink a lot of high potassium foods, fell out of habit after stressful family events). I just am internally wigging out very uncomfortable by the idea of drinking water with that much. It may not mean a lot to other people, but 50% of the time my blood tests low for potassium and I have a family history of it in my mother's side of the family. I just wish I could never have a potassium problem 1/2 the time and be like normal people. Family members eat bananas (can't, they make me vomit) or take 2 or 3% potassium pills (took all that they gave me and ran out after 2 months long ago). I hate being a hypochondriac, I freak out over a lot of things that may effect my health.

----------

